# Crosair H100 auf I7 3930K



## Fragles (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat jemand von euch schon mal die Crosair H100 auf einem I7 3930K getestet ?? Wollte mir letzte Woche eine holen da ich den neuen Rechner jetzt doch nicht an meine gemoddete Symphony ran hängen will. Allerdings war sich der Verkäfer dann auch nicht sicher ob Sie passt. Da der Sockel 2011 nicht auf der Verpackung als kompatibel geführt wurde. 

Hat jemand von euch dazu schon erfahrungen ??? Mich würden vor allem die Temps bei der H100 interessieren.

Gruss Fragles​


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

H100 und H80 sind die ersten "nicht Intel" Kühler gewesen die von anfang an LGA2011 kompatibel waren/sind und auch in der Intel Validierung sind - was kein anderer Kühler von anderen Herstellern ist, egal ob Hydro oder Luft. Damit ist er einer der Kühler die auch seitens Intel absolut für den LGA2011 empfohlen werden.


----------

